# Albuquerque, NM - SENIOR M - owner died (A1715949)



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

*Courtesy Post For City of Albuquerque Animal Services*

Animal ID: A1715949

Location: Albuquerque, NM - City of Albuquerque Animal Services

*PM me for the email address of the shelter manager if you want to offer to help Marlin!
*
Marlin is a sweet senior male GSD who landed in the shelter in Albuquerque, New Mexico after his owner died. He arrived covered in ticks, and very thin. He's been there since 4/5/15, and he was only 52 pounds on intake.

The shelter says he's friendly with people of all ages, cats and other dogs. He did well on the shelter's SAFER temperament test too. He's apparently always been an outside dog, so it's time that he get a retirement home that will allow this senior the pleasure of a soft bed inside and the comfort of living inside a home.

This shelter does a good job with vetting: Marlin is negative for HW, and they've even already run senior blood work on him, and started him on Doxy for the ticks. 

Since our rescue in Louisiana helped this shelter place another senior GSD with a good adopter we knew out West, they asked us for help finding a good rescue that can help Marlin. Please help network Marlin!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! Marlin is beautiful. I hope he finds a loving home.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump: Gorgeous!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If anyone wants to help network him on FB, you can share his post here:
https://www.facebook.com/RedStickGe...6449124055381/983144138385875/?type=1&theater


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor buddy, I hope he finds a home soon!


----------

